

Aerofex hoverbike could be yours by 2017 - dkyc
http://www.cnet.com/news/aerofex-hoverbike-headed-for-market-in-2017/

======
Todd
I realize there are all sorts of issues with regard to practicality, but I
can't help but think, "I might just get my Star Wars hovercraft after all."

